# Butcher's Nails



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

A new HH audiobook by ADB is coming out in June 2012 (when I first went to check they had it for June 2011, but that would have been too awesome so I guess they changed their minds about it), titled Butcher's Nails. I think its about Angron and the World Eater, what do y'all think?


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Worldkiller said:


> A new HH audiobook by ADB is coming out in June 2012 (when I first went to check they had it for June 2011, but that would have been too awesome so I guess they changed their minds about it), titled Butcher's Nails. I think its about Angron and the World Eater, what do y'all think?


I would be MOST DISAPPOINTED if all the World Eaters got was an audiobook...that would suck


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Audio book? Awesome. By ADB? Cant wait.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

to be honest i was creaming my pants until i realised it was a audio. the title is SO wasted on a audio. while ill get it i dont really like the format, think i would much prefer a chapbook instead if they have to bring out short stories. 

obviously the story will be killer but i feel abit of a anti-climax about it now to be honest.


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Unknown Primarch said:


> to be honest i was creaming my pants until i realised it was a audio. the title is SO wasted on a audio. while ill get it i dont really like the format, think i would much prefer a chapbook instead if they have to bring out short stories.
> 
> obviously the story will be killer but i feel abit of a anti-climax about it now to be honest.



In total agreement. If the much anticipated WE HH book will only get audio format, that would be a poor move by BL and a tonne of disappointed fans...


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

No matter how good it may be, no matter what gems of Primarch and Legion knowledge we find out? Surely it's better to get this, written by a ctacking Author, rather than nothing?

GFP


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Giant Fossil Penguin said:


> No matter how good it may be, no matter what gems of Primarch and Legion knowledge we find out? Surely it's better to get this, written by a ctacking Author, rather than nothing?
> 
> GFP


Also true but I don't like buying audio books - they don't go with my collection and paying 10 quid for a cd seems a bit ridiculous...I always prefer the paper feel of a real book rather than ebook or audio. Call me crazy but thats my preference


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Chaosveteran said:


> Also true but I don't like buying audio books


But I do. :wink:


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Well, guess everyone their tastes )) it's just ashamed for ppl who don't like audiobooks, to have to be stuck with a WE heresy book but in audio ...


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Chaosveteran said:


> it's just ashamed for ppl who don't like audiobooks


Same goes 99% of the time for people who dont like paper backs could also be said I guess... No that I know anyone in particular, but...


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

Maybe it's just me but I don't get a WE feeling off that title, in fact I don't know what to think of it. Is there some kind of hidden affiliation with the title to World Eaters or is this just a guess?


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Cowlicker16 said:


> Maybe it's just me but I don't get a WE feeling off that title, in fact I don't know what to think of it. Is there some kind of hidden affiliation with the title to World Eaters or is this just a guess?


Well, their Primarch and his world eaters were essentially mad butchers, hence "butcher's". Nails can be a reference to the World Eaters being Angron's nails...I dunno, smth like that.

basically the first legion that springs to mind when I read that title is World Eaters


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Doelago said:


> Same goes 99% of the time for people who dont like paper backs could also be said I guess... No that I know anyone in particular, but...


yea but then that turns into the endless debate paperback vs audio...


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Chaosveteran said:


> yea but then that turns into the endless debate paperback vs audio...


Exactly. My point here was though, that I dont like it when people bitch about getting one story is audio version. Dont buy it if you dont want it. You get four paper backs a month, rather than something like four audio books a year.


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Doelago said:


> Exactly. My point here was though, that I dont like it when people bitch about getting one story is audio version. Dont buy it if you dont want it. You get four paper backs a month, rather than something like four audio books a year.


Not bitching. All I'm saying is that BL would've got more customers / purchases, had the WE book been paperback rather than audio. ))


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Cowlicker16 said:


> Maybe it's just me but I don't get a WE feeling off that title, in fact I don't know what to think of it. Is there some kind of hidden affiliation with the title to World Eaters or is this just a guess?


In the short story After Deah'ea, the primarch Angron makes references to his brain implants and calls them the butcher's nails.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Doelago said:


> Exactly. My point here was though, that I dont like it when people bitch about getting one story is audio version. Dont buy it if you dont want it. You get four paper backs a month, rather than something like four audio books a year.


My problem with that is that the Heresy started off as fictional novels. It only makes sense that they would continue to do such for their fan base. 

I say bitch about it. Seriously, what the heck? Especially if it has to do with a primarch and his legion all butchered into an audio cd with bad sound effects. Because obviously fans of the heresy are going to listen to it anyway to see whats going on. They didn't spend their time and money on the novels to give up on it now. Its not about not wanting it. 

My experience with every audio except for maybe _Raven's Flight_, is that they aren't worth the money. I'd rather just listen about it on the Heresy.

However, I think if anything, it maybe a sort of short story for his real World Eaters novel. If not, I can't help but think he would feel dissapointed. Reading his works and hearing his enthusiasm about him wanting to write a World Eaters novel is just to good to be put on one cd.


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

ckcrawford said:


> However, I think if anything, it maybe a sort of short story for his real World Eaters novel. If not, I can't help but think he would feel dissapointed. Reading his works and hearing his enthusiasm about him wanting to write a World Eaters novel is just to good to be put on one cd.


I do hope u're right


----------



## Pigasos (Mar 9, 2011)

http://www.bolterandchainsword.com/index.php?showtopic=235198

Post #9 in this thread should shed some light on this matter. It's by the author himself, for all it's worth.


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Pigasos said:


> http://www.bolterandchainsword.com/index.php?showtopic=235198
> 
> Post #9 in this thread should shed some light on this matter. It's by the author himself, for all it's worth.


wohoo! thanks! Looks like there is hope for the WE after all )

quote from Bolter and Chainsword:
_Aurelian is the limited edition novella based around what Lorgar saw in the Eye of Terror, and how he acts with the other primarchs after Isstvan V - following on directly from The First Heretic. It also shows how the Word Bearers now act among the other Legions, which has changed drastically, too. Lastly, it sets up (in very obvious terms) what my next HH novel will be about. It also leads directly into The Butcher's Nails.

The Butcher's Nails is obviously a Horus Heresy audio story about Angron and the World Eaters. It follows on directly from Aurelian, and leads even more obviously into my next Horus Heresy novel. 

You don't need to read Aurelian or listen to The Butcher's Nails in order to get what's going on in my next HH novel. They're additions to the storyline, not mandatory slices of it. They're a good indication of how much Lorgar and his Word Bearers have changed, and they show how I present Angron in the Heresy. They essentially bridge the gap between The First Heretic and The Novel I'm Not Allowed To Talk About Yet_


----------

